# Help Needed Doe died (kits still alive)



## Myke (May 11, 2012)

My doe had 5 live kits Wednesday. This morning (Friday) one of the kits was dead. This afternoon my wife went out to check on them and the nest box was tipped over, the doe was laying still, my wife asked the doe why she knocked the nest box over and the doe squealed and by the time I got out there she was dead. Her belly was twitching, like maybe there was a kit still inside, but she was definitely expired.  My wife is traumatized to say the least. Went to PetSmart and got kitten milk replacer. It is 11.1 Kcal per Tbs. Is there anything else we should be giving the kits? She looked online and the site she found said 5 cc's fed once a day? How many CC's per Tbs?
Thanks
Myke


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 11, 2012)

I wish I could help you! I do not know, but hopefully someone can help you. Sorry that you lost her.


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2012)

There are approximately 5 milliliters (ml or cc) per teaspoon and 15 ml per tablespoon


----------



## Myke (May 11, 2012)

Thanks, 
It took a minute, but they are starting to eat. One peed on me. My daughter thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## treeclimber233 (May 17, 2012)

when you feed them they will probably want to eat lying on their back (the way they eat with the mother hovering over them).  Also make sure to wipe them with a wet cloth or paper towel when they are eating.  They are unable to pee without this stimulation (unless they are absolutely bursting).  you should also feed them until their belly is rounded and firm regardless how much/llittle that is.  Too much food is as dangerous as too little.  Good luck.  Raising baby bunnies is a lot of fun


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 22, 2012)

How are they doing??


----------



## Myke (May 22, 2012)

They all died. Wife was heartbroken but we have another litter due this weekend


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 22, 2012)

Do you know what killed the mom?

Sorry for your loss


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 22, 2012)

Oh... I'm so sorry! I was hoping for a good turnout.... But most litters don't make it, when they have to be raised by humans. Hope your wife is doing OK, it can be devastating, and it doesn't get a lot easier...


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 22, 2012)

Was this a cat, or a rabbit? Sorry i feel dumb...


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 22, 2012)

A rabbit... Nothing is dumb!


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 22, 2012)

Okay i figured, but still wasn sure 

Thanks !


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 22, 2012)

ILuvSheep said:
			
		

> Was this a cat, or a rabbit? Sorry i feel dumb...


Rabbit.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Jun 6, 2012)

if a freak thing like that happens again go to tsc and get colostrum milk powder that's made for all kinds of animals. do not use kitten or puppy milk. rabbits need way more nutriants etc and they can't get enough from it once they hit a certain age/size they just get failure to thrive and die even if they make it to 5 weeks of age ya still loose them. been there done that and i know how devistating it is. sorry for ur loss. if the kits didn't nurse to get the colostrum then they have no antibodies to fight off the germs on our hands and such that kills them faster than anything.

 i also use rabbit nutri- drops. it is good for stress, moving, show, nursing moms, babies when weening etc. it 100% works to help them absorb everything they r eating/drinking by  bypasses the stomach and allows for absorpsion through other ways faster. always a good suppliment to have on hand in any rabbitry it has helped me greatly with shows and babies weening and had healthier litters of kits using it. its not cheap but worth every penny and it is a concentrate so lasts forever. i buy it on ebay in 8oz bottles it is the cheapest way to get it so it's about $19 a bottle. 
hope this info helps ya.
mary


----------

